# RamAir for 05



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anybody seen anything or heard any rumors about a functional ram air kit for the 05? I would love something like the set up on the Ram Air 6 Concept.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

mumrah said:


> Has anybody seen anything or heard any rumors about a functional ram air kit for the 05? I would love something like the set up on the Ram Air 6 Concept.


As far as I know, your search is gonna come up empty.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard arrowhead performance is coming up with something, or they might already have it, you might want to check them out, google or yahoo arrowhead performance


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Check this out, I can get it in fiberglass or carbon fiber!
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=2489&highlight=carbon+fiber+hood
:cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Saw the Carbon fiber*

I saw that post but it was very vague about functionability. It looks like the RAM AIR 6 but if it does not include an intake or an optional intake it is not what I want. See intake on the concept

http://www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=101120


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting, I emailed them with that question and to see if they can get me a picture of the induction system. It takes them around 3 days to respond to email so as soon as I hear you'll hear! :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

I also e-mailed Arrowhead to see what they had to offer. they mention a custom airbox for their ram air hood but no specifics. :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I also e-mailed Arrowhead to see what they had to offer. they mention a custom airbox for their ram air hood but no specifics. :seeya:


No problem!!! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


well it use to be a honda civic, anyone have any idea what the hell it is now. All I know is Im not taking my GTO to that guy to work on it


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

What the heck is that pos. :rofl:


----------



## deezdad (Mar 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


Holy S thats funny


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

1BadGoat said:


> What the heck is that pos. :rofl:


Heathen.  

That is the state of the art in turdbocharging technology. With this fine induction system you get a most triumphant ram-air effect due to the scientifically placed intake (albeit by very drunk scientists) and intercooler doohickey. 

Note also how the unique placement of the turdbo hot section, out in the slipstream rather than under the hood, keeps the air cooler and thus more likely to wear hip sunglasses and get chicks. Admittedly, with less heat under the hood, it may take a little longer to cook your possum roadkill, but you'll want to drive longer and farther with that wonderful exhaust blaring directly out of the turbine and into the cabin. Your vision may get a blurry and the headaches will be instense, but think how well you'll sleep at night with a belly full of slow-roasted marsupial, air that is as cool as Jack Nicholson, and brain function heavily compromised by carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

That made me laugh - Nice One


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*craziest pics*

Groucho where do yo get these crazy pics??

:lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


 :lol: :lol: That is the funniest thing I've ever seen!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

I think Jed Clampit here is gonna get popped for that turnsignal not meeting DOT regs. I think his headlight fluid is a little low too. And low and behold, no room for a chicken wire grille


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Malfeitor said:


> I think Jed Clampit here is gonna get popped for that turnsignal not meeting DOT regs. I think his headlight fluid is a little low too. And low and behold, no room for a chicken wire grille


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Arrowhead responds*

I got a response from arrowhead telling me that their website is a liitle ahead of their production. They hope to have the ram air intake avail in a few weeks. If anyone has any info on other ones let me know.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho, that thing got a Hemi?


----------

